# Cost for spay/neuter?



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

I've been calling vets in the area to see which vets will treat rats and what the costs for spaying and neutering rats are. I've found one vet that will neuter for $40 but won't spay, and another that will spay for $95 but won't neuter. 

Are these prices high/normal/low? What do you guys pay for spay/neutering?

Edit: And I just found someone who will spay pet rats for $256.34... they actually said the .34 in the email. goodness.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i think they're pretty good actually, spays are usually like $120


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

I was quoted $185 per rat for neutering. Needless to say both my guys still have their goolies.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

when it comes to medical care keep one thing in mind

cheap is not always best

This is a major surgery, you need to consider experience & success way more than cost


----------



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

I realize that cheap is not always best. It's just that price will determine which gender I get. I want to to get either two males and a female or two females and a male. I will get the male/s neutered, but if I can't find a good vet at a reasonable price for the females, I might not get females at all, and I'd really like to have both for the different energy levels and personalities. (I know, all rats are different and such, but generally speaking, females=higher energy, males=squish lap rats.)

The vets I've been checking into were recommended to me by the shelter I'll be getting the rats from, so I would hope they would know which vets to refer me too.


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

A1APassion said:


> when it comes to medical care keep one thing in mind
> 
> cheap is not always best


on the same note, expensive is not always best either, the quality of the vet is whats important


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Katherose said:


> and I'd really like to have both for the different energy levels and personalities. (I know, all rats are different and such, but generally speaking, females=higher energy, males=squish lap rats.)


I _love_ this idea (sorry if a bit off topic!)...I was actually considering neutering 2 of my male babies so they can hang out with the ladies. Anybody had any success doing this?


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

I have to male rats that I had neutered to help with intro's.

My vet is awesome and neuters for $50 a rat. I don't have females, so I am not sure how much a spay would cost. I also have my rabbits altered at my vet. Rabbit neuters are $85 and spays are $99. I would think rat spays would be $65 or $75.

I have to drive 35 minutes just to get to my vet, though.


----------



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

My vet, a most excellent exotic vet charges $260 for a spay. 
Sure I could go to dr. so and so who charges $90 but I know I won't have the quality work my vet does. In some cases, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Some things to consider asking as well as price:

What type of anesthesia do you use?

What type of sutures do you use?

Do you recommend antibiotic and pain medication afterwards and provide these?

Do you do a pre anesthesia health check (and quite possibly pre anesthetic blood work)?

Have you had many successful rat spays/neuters? 

There are lots of other things to ask other than price. I know spays are a ton more invasive than neuters so I would be more careful with that. Although in general you definitely should be careful where you go with rats as they are delicate and sensitive to anesthesia and can crash more easily if used improperly. But with a knowledgeable vet that knows what they are doing that should never be an issue.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

To add... Make sure they don't tell you to fast your rat(s) and if they do, educate! Rats can't vomit, so eating is not a problem.

My vet charges... Yikes, I always forget what their normal price is, without our discount. *does math*

Okay, I'll give you a range. Around $95-100 for spays, $55-60 for neuters.


----------



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

About the males and lower energy levels... since keeping my rats on a strict diet and very slim and healthy, my males' energy levels are equal if not more than those of my girls.


----------



## midcenturyplanet (18 d ago)

I was quoted today for neutering a male rat at $414! What's with that? Isn't there anyone in California that will neuter a rat that will not cost an arm and a leg?


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

ledzepgirl16 said:


> I _love_ this idea (sorry if a bit off topic!)...I was actually considering neutering 2 of my male babies so they can hang out with the ladies. Anybody had any success doing this?


When I transitioned from girls to boys, I neutered my boys until the last girl passed. They got along pretty well.


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

I think pricing is regional as well as depending on the experience of the vet. My vet is an exotic vet and normally charges about $130 for neuters and $160 for spays. Keep in mind that spays are more invasive and are more difficult to perform (according to my vet). The price will fluctuate because the medicines pricing goes up and down like gas prices. I am in Kansas by the way so, like I said, it may be regional.


----------



## ObviouslyConfused (Mar 17, 2021)

Late but my 2 nearest vets charge $500+ for spay. 💀 help...


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

I use this. I am not sure of anyone's ages here. This card has a pretty liberal payback incentive. Healthcare Financing and Medical Credit Card - CareCredit


----------

